# FS: various plants



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

*I am shutting down my planted tank and will have the following for sale.

1x green tiger lotus 
2x Red lotus/rubra 
1x lime leafed type lotus (forgot the name) 
1x rotala indica 
3x rotala wallichii 
2x hygrophilia siamensis
4x hygrophilia sunset
8x stargrass

I'd like to part the plants away by Saturday. Take it all - $20
You can take a look at my 10gallon tank journal for pictures of the plants.
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/tank...ecember-14-2010-wining-down-4548/index17.html
*


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Sold. 
wow, that was fast.
the plants will be going to a very lucky plant owner.


----------



## O.C.D Fishies (Apr 21, 2010)

Ming how come you are shutting down now??? Will you be back???? I'm sad to see you go lol


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

haha. i have a new project coming up. a very spontaneous project that was only made possible by jkam putting it on the classifies...and seeing "da cube" of gary's and chris' gorgeous 33 gallon long


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Pending cash payment.


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

still got stargrass and lotsa other stuff....


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

*All sold and gone to a good home and good owner.*


----------

